# Where is this??



## Braden Ellingson (Apr 25, 2017)

so I was watching a video where a well known angler is fishing a small stream somewhere in utah.. But i have no idea where he is.






There is the link.. Anyone know?

Thank you!


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Ditto. That stream looks sick! I, however, would prefer a PM. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm impressed he was catching fish in some pretty fast current. I have no idea where it is, but I'm guessing somewhere out by Roosevelt. Maybe the Duchesne River or some other tributary of the Green?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Doubt anybody is going to hot spot a gem like that. Good luck!


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

He's wearing a flat brim hat....so I turned it off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't get it to go full screen but if you can it looks like a forest service sign in the background at the beginning. Maybe it will give a hint?

My guess is NE Utah but not a tributary to the Green from the topography. Play around on Google Earth and see if you can match the clues in the video.

If nothing else you may get a few ideas to try.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

That stream is gem. IMO should not be named on the WWW


----------



## Braden Ellingson (Apr 25, 2017)

I was thinking maybe jones hole creek out there? I don't know haha


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

There are definitely some landmarks that give it away. That said, they did a good job at shooting and editing in a way to limit the most obvious giveaways.

Been there but never fished (might have to change that now that I have a smaller rod). Technical water. Was raging when I was there in early summer one year.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Was there this spring....cool spot.


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

I've fished there several times. Nice place.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Oviously the Jordan river, clearly See 7 peaks water park in the back ground.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Aw man, I grew up fishing this stream, I would go there at least once a week in high school. Really neat, tucked-away little place with some surprisingly large fish in it-my buddy's dad caught a 24-inch hook-jawed brown in a plunge pool there! Your roll casting gets pretty dialed in fishing here, not much room for a back cast. Tons of stinging nettle on the banks too! That run by the fence he's fishing in the beginning, I once hooked a 18-inch rainbow in there, he took off downstream with me chasing after him-I slipped on a rock and broke my tailbone, hurt like hell! Still managed to land the fish though. Video brings back a ton of memories... Good on this guy for not naming it, it's not the kind of place that can take much pressure!


----------

